# Another Russian Arrived...



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

This Kirov arrived the other day...



Unusal in that the dial is very small, and fits into the ornamental ring bearing the numbers, which clips into the case behind the glass.

Another for my small but growing collection of Kirovs with claw lugs.


----------



## media_mute (Apr 30, 2006)

that's quite cool actually, what's the diameter please?


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

media_mute said:


> that's quite cool actually, what's the diameter please?


I make it 43 x 36 including the crown..they are long lugs! At first sight I thought that the hands had been shortened, but then I realised it was because of the small dial...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> This Kirov arrived the other day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice Chris











chris l said:


> I make it 43 x 36 including the crown..they are long lugs! At first sight I thought that the hands had been shortened, but then I realised it was because of the small dial...


Very, very nice


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Beautiful watches.

Regards,

Russ Cook.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Russ Cook said:


> Beautiful watches.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ Cook.


many thanks; I've always liked this case style...


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chris l said:
> 
> 
> > This Kirov arrived the other day...
> ...


yea chris i like the look of them also very nice

bowie


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Very nice Chris, my kind of watches.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

i can only agree with everone else, for ruskie watches, they're gorgeous 

john


----------



## poljotseikoalphafan (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow that is a great looking watch!!!!


----------

